# new to this forum!



## moose49304 (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi to all, I'm from northern michigan,i have a QT17 and H16XL both with all the attachments,tiller,snowblowers,front blade,and mower decks,enjoy these bolens and working on them..hope i can help!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome moose*, nice to have you aboard here and enjoy the forums .


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to Tractorforum!


----------

